# Estimate to change window to ext. door



## Shnippy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

Happy to have happened onto this site. I have a question someone might be able to answer. I read a post about the cost of remodeling a outside window and installing an exterior door in its place. I seems like the most were leaning towards the $600.00 mark. 

The guy wanting the work done says he has a $300.00 limit, to do this job, and to build a small deck 5'x5' off the front entryway.

Now I'm thinking to myself, it ain't gonna happen. 

The job would be done by me and my partner. I was thinkin before I even found the thread on this site, that it would be more like $2-300.00 each plus materials, for the window/door job, and probably in the $50-75.00 +materials for the deck.

Can I get some input on this as to what the going rate is for a job like this. And I know the permits need to be included. Our county, no permit needed for the deck if under 30" above grade, but the doorway definately.

Thanks,
Clint

I should have added that its lath and plaster.


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

*Welcome to contractor estimates.com*



Shnippy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to have happened onto this site. I have a question someone might be able to answer. I read a post about the cost of remodeling a outside window and installing an exterior door in its place. I seems like the most were leaning towards the $600.00 mark.
> 
> ...


Nice introduction Clint:no:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Shnippy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to have happened onto this site. I have a question someone might be able to answer. I read a post about the cost of remodeling a outside window and installing an exterior door in its place. I seems like the most were leaning towards the $600.00 mark.
> 
> ...



You will not any further decline in todays economy to be quickly out of business with prices like that.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

You guys would be better off working for a case of beer and some lunch groceries.

Your profit will be in the $ you save not driving to the store.....


----------



## Shnippy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry for the introduction. :thumbup:

So whats a good estimate for the window/door job? 

We did some foundation work for this guy, and came out pretty good, although it was nasty under the house. Crawling in insulation soaked by about about 3 inches of standing water, and about 18" clearance. 

So what I am thinking is he is wanting more work done at a heavy discount.

Sorry for getting right to the point, he is wanting the job to start friday, and I could use some help getting a decent estimate that will make us all happy.

Thanks again,
Clint


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Confucius think u no contractor. real contractor no price for this. If you no price maybe it not job for you.

apologies to my Chinese contractors for the stereotyping


----------



## maxgocon (Sep 29, 2008)

*Door and window*

I recently did a job like that (for an outside door) according to the size of the door and window if you can install a door with out making the opening wider I would tell you that I get $500 with the door (not more than $ 150) if you need to make the door opening bigger and there is nothing in the way like electric I would charge $850 that is if you want to stay in business.

Max


----------



## Shnippy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, Thanks for confucious's input.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Shnippy said:


> Ok, Thanks for confucious's input.


you welcome grasshopper. :thumbup:


----------



## Shnippy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you Max,

Now that sounds like a reasonable bid. Much appreciated!

Thanks,
Clint


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

*It's bad luck to start a job on Friday.*

That is more information than you 
have given or received here so far.
Maybe you're lucky, and everything
about this deal will just go swimmingly.
I hope so, but none of us here have 
a clue about what you are looking at,
and it doesn't sound as though
you do either.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Try this.
Do the job carefully
in your head.
Ask yourself questions.
Will I need to patch plaster?
Will I need to match trim?
Will I need to enlarge the
header? Fill the opening?
Is it balloon framed, or 
platform?
Will I need to batch flooring?
And about a hundred more 
questions that *should* come
to mind while you think it through.
Then apply this....
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=45573
:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Try this.
> Do the jobe carefully
> in your head.
> Ask yourself questions.
> ...


Confucius think you smart and patient man and give grasshopper good advice :thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Confucius think you smart and patient man and give grasshopper good advice :thumbsup:


What can I say,
generous mood?



Besides, I just pulled that
out of a fortune cookie! :laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Dude, you need to change your title (occupation) listed. There is no way that you are a General Contractor.

You sound more like a Handy Man with a Buddy operation. 

There is nothing wrong with that. Just be honest about what you do.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Dude, you need to change your title (occupation) listed. There is no way that you are a General Contractor.
> 
> You sound more like a Handy Man with a Buddy operation.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that. Just be honest about what you do.


I think he means he 
contracts, generally. :whistling


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

you're going about this the wrong way. If you're trying to underbid the other Craigslist guys, you're off to a good start. That $300 figure is crazy-a new cheap steel door is $200-install rates would be easily $500-800 depending on type of siding and if the opening is large enough for a 36" door. 

Try this, make a list of the items which this project will require. i.e. 1) buy materials (list out ALL materials), 2) remove siding, 3) remove window, etc... then add a time to each item. Finally, add up times, materials and multiply by whatever you choose to use as your base pay. For instance, if you come up with 25hrs and want to charge $8/hour, you're got an estimate for $200! Now you're coming in less than the guys $300 price limit. 

Seriously, $300 to install a door and build a deck? 

Get this: I'm building a brick stoop and someone rolls up in a MB, so I walk over and the driver asks if I "do this stuff on the side". The embroidered shirt gave away that it's not a side job working for beer money. Is this your sidejob or your sustenance?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

is it not funny? the only way for a new guy to get info on pricing is from another new guy, now if new who gave the pricing info stays around long enough, he to will become jaded and will soon be giving wise ass remarks to the new guy with a pricing question!!!! what did i just say?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

genecarp said:


> is it not funny? the only way for a new guy to get info on pricing is from another new guy, now if new who gave the pricing info stays around long enough, he to will become jaded and will soon be giving wise ass remarks to the new guy with a pricing question!!!! what did i just say?


I gave him the best I could. :blink:

I could have told him I just did a
32" change out for $2k. 
But that has nothing to do 
with his job. :no:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Besides, in case you haven't 
noticed yet, how much per door
is the question du jour! :laughing:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Enough already. If you are a true contractor, you would know pricing for your area. Please direct your question to diychatroom.com and I am sure someone will know in your area what they paid for a similar job. Closed.


----------

